# متوحش يخطف البنات المسيحيات  ثم يتوب



## مسيحية و افتخر (30 سبتمبر 2006)

مذكرات شيطان:ranting:  
(  الجزء الأول  ) 
اعترافات عضو جمعية شرعية سابق قام بأسلمة عدد من الفتيات المسيحيات 
أنا من اسرة مسلمة أصولية كنا نقيم بمدينة الجيزة بشارع جامعه الدول العربية بمصر وكان له نشاط إسلامي يتمثل في رئاسته لأحد الجمعيات الإسلامية الشرعية بالجيزة وكان يؤذن في مسجدها بل ويخطب أحيانا بها خطبة الجمعة ويقوم بعمل بعض الدروس الإسلامية .
كان والدي دائما شديد الكراهية للنصارى وعقيدتهم الفاسدة من وجهة نظره ، وعّلمنا أنهم قوم مشركين قاموا بتأليه المسيح ابن مريم نبي الله بل وانهم يناقضون أنفسهم فتارة يقولون المسيح ابن الله وتارة يجد آيه في كتابهم المحرف تدل أن المسيح نبي من هذه الآية . وغير ذلك من الهجوم مما تعود المسيحيين على سماعه من مكبرات الصوت في الشوارع وشرائط الكاسيت التي يتم تسجليها في استديوهات تحت السلم وبعض دعاة الكاميرا ودعاة الفنانات والمذيعات كالشيخ الشعراوى والشيخ الغزالى رحمهما الله وسامحهما . في هذا الجو ينشأ أي أنسان مسلم داخل مصرنا العزيزة فأنا رضعت كراهية النصارى من ثدي أمي مع اللبن . 

ونعود الآن للجمعية الشرعية التي كان والدي رئيس لمجلس إدارتها ، كانت هذه الجمعية لها عدة نشاطات وهي ( سكن طالبات – مشغل – مستوصف – دار حضانة و أيضا تحفيظ قرآن و أخيرا قسم مخصوص للهداية ) . كان أهم نشاط للجمعية الهداية للإسلام بأي طريق .
وسوف أتكلم في الصفحات التالية عن عدد من الفتيات التي قمت أنا شخصيا بالإيقاع بهم وكيف كنت اخطط وما هي الخطط الدئينة التي تم استخدامها في ذلك الأمر وسامحني عزيزي القارئ فقد كنت أفعل ذلك بجهل وعدم إيمان كنت أعتقد أنني أرضي الله ، الله الذي كنت مخدوع وراءه في الإسلام ولكني بنعمة المسيح تمكنت من إرجاع كل الفتيات اللواتي وقعوا بواسطتي في الهلاك تمكنت والحمد لله من إرجاعهم جمعيا لحظيرة الخراف ولنعمة المسيح مرة أخرى وأنا أكتب هذا لا لمجرد التسلية لكن أنا هنا أدق جرس إنذار لكل الأسر والشابات والسيدات والشبان والرجال أوجه كتابي لكل الأسر المسيحية أكتب لنتعلم جميعا من أخطاؤنا ولنتعرف سويا عن المؤامرات التي تحاك ضدكم كما أنني أكتب هذا وأخشى ما أخشاه أن تقرأه فتاة متهورة أو مراهقة فتعتقد أنها سوف تخوض مغامرة وتقدم على هذه الخطوة اللعينة ، فأنا لا أكتب بغرض التسلية ويجب أن أنوه أن لكل فتاة أو سيدة ظروفها الخاصة وهناك الكثيرات يتمنوا الرجوع لكن رجوعهم الآن أصبح مستحيلا بسبب وجود الكثير والكثير من العوائق ، ولذلك فأنا أكتب لا للتسلية أو لأخذ القصة كمبدأ يتكرر لكن أكتب لكي يتعرف الجميع على كيفية التخطيط والإيقاع بالفتيات والسيدات. 
واليكم بالتتابع سرد قصص كيفية خطف واسلمة كل فتاة 
  الفتاة : ن م ع 

هي كانت فتاة من القاهرة تتعلم في كلية عملية في مدينة كانت أسرتي انتقلت إليها و أنا في المرحلة الإعدادية وذلك لعمل والدي في مجال المقاولات في مدينة جديدة من المدن الجديدة التابعة لها وبقينا في تلك المدينة فترة طويلة استمرت حتى دخولي الجامعة .وهناك كانت أولى حالات الأسلمة ، كانت تلك الفتاة التي حضرت بالدراسة بكلية معينة وكانت جميلة جدا وعرفت من زميلات(مسلمات ) لها أنها قد تكون صيد سهل زميلاتها هم الذين لفتوا نظري إليها بالرغم من إخلاصها في صداقتها لهولاء الفتيات إلا أنها كانت بالنسبة لهم كافرة لأنها مسيحية ودبرت عده مقابلات تمرنت خلالها على لغة العيون المتلهفة كنت أجيد تلك اللعبة وعمل رعشة معينه في صوتي حتى أظهر أنني وقعت في الغرام من أول نظرة ولما بدأ الحديث بيني وبينها كنت أحاول التكلم معها في أسئلة تشكيكة ضد العقيدة النصرانية ولكنى كنت أجد إجابات وإن كانت إجابات تافهة من وجهة نظري وتنبهت إلي ضرورة أن أغير من طريقتي للإيقاع بفريستي فبدأت أقنعها بالحب وكنت أجيد إنزال دموع التماسيح أمامها وتكرر ذلك عدة مرات إلي أن حدث وتم ما أريده في الخفاء عده مرات وكانت زميلاتها على علم بكل ما يجري وكان لهم دور الكلام معها في حبها لي وحبي لها، وتكرر الفعل وبدأت بخداعها أننا نتزوج وكلّ منا على دينه وأنها كتابية وان الإسلام معترف بأهل الكتاب أنهم قوم يعبدون الله ، وحدث ما كنت مخطط له وحدث الحمل وهنا بدأت لعبة جديدة ، كنت قد ذهبت معها للكنيسة سرا دون أن يعرف أحد أنني مسلم وكنت أذهب لشراء بعض الكتب والصور بل وكنت أشتري لها القربان لأقنعها بأنني معجب بالنصرانية وأنني لو كان يجوز لكنت تنصرت أنا، وأنا أحبها ولا أقدر على العيش بدونها وهي كذلك والآن ها هي المشكلة فأنا لا أستطيع أن أتنصر لأنني سوف أواجه القتل ولكن أنتي تقدرين ولن تواجهي القتل ولا أي عقوبة قانونية وان بداخل أحشائك أبننا ثمرة حبنا ، لم تفكر الفتاة كثيرا ولكن هي كانت خائفة فقط ولا تعرف ماذا تفعل ووقتها كنت أطلب منها أنها لا تقطع صلتها بالكنيسة وان تذهب دائما للصلاة هناك ، وحدث أنه كان يوم خميس أن توجهت هي لمنزل أسرتها واتفقت معها على الكتمان والتمويه وأن تتوجه أيضا للكنيسة لتقديم الاعتراف عادي جدا والذهاب لأكل قطعة القربان الطري وشرب رشفة النبيذ الذي كانوا يقولون عنه دم وجسد المسيح في يوم الجمعة والقيام بخدمتها في مدارس الأحد ، وفعلت هي ذلك فعلا وفي المساء كنت أنتظرها بشطنة ملابسها وما ترتديه من مشغولات ذهبية وذهبنا معا إلي منزلي بشارع جامعة الدول العربية وباتت الليلة هناك ويوم السبت صباحا كانت على موعد أمام الموظف المختص بالأزهر الشريف ودبرت هروبها بعد ذلك لمكان دراستها ومكان إقامتي بالمدينة التي كنت أسكن بها لحين انتهاء دراستي وغيرت أسمها من ن م ع إلي فاطمة الزهراء محمد علي المهدي وصار اسمها إسلاميا وفشلت كل محاولات أسرتها ومحاولات المسيحيين في استرجاعها بل رفضت هي بكل قوة وكان ذلك من تأثير غسيل المخ وأقنعت نفسها أنها الآن تعبد الله الصحيح في الإسلام ، ومرت خمس أسابيع وها أنا قد حققت انتصار لله وللإسلام وقبضت مكأفاة ذلك مبلغ كبير من المال وتم توزيع الباقي كما شرحت وطبعا قد كتب لي قيراط بالجنة فلماذا الآن أحتفظ بها زوجة أنها خائنة وفاجرة كانت رخيصة الجسد ولمجرد المتعة فقط وهناك المثل البلدي الذي يقول العرق دّساس فلن يكون ابني المسلم له أقارب مسيحيين كفار ويجرى في جسده عرق نصراني أبدا وظهرت على حقيقتي عندما أمرتها بإجهاض الجنين استخدمت حق الضرب الشرعي. والآن يجب أن تعملي من أجل طعامك لأن اليد الباطّلة نجسة و مفيش أكل من غير شغل اخدمي أسيادك المسلمين اللي لموكي من الشارع مش كفاية سترتك و اتجوزتك يا فاجرة يا بنت ال.... 

بدأت أفكر في نفس اللعبة لأنني سوف أخدم ديني وديناي و آخرتي سوف أخدم ديني بضم أناس كفار للإسلام وديناي بأنني سوف أحصل على مكافآت مجزية و آخرتي بأنه سوف يكتب لي قراريط في الجنة .وها هي خادمة تعمل بلا أجر تعمل لكي تآكل فقط وعندما أرغب في المتعه فهي تعتبر من ملكات اليمين كنت أتلذذ في إيذائها وضربها وجرح كرامتها وكنت متأكد تمام التأكيد أنها من الداخل غير مسلمة وإنها قامت بكل تلك الإجراءات من أجل شهوتها فقط لذلك كنت دائما أرغب في الانتقام منها. واستمرت معي فاطمة ثلاث سنوات وسبعة أشهر واثنا عشر يوما إلي أن جاء ذلك اليوم الموعود لي أنا شخصيا في يوم الأحد1998 عندما قررت قبول المسيح مخلصا وفاديا وقتها المسيح بذاته ظهر لي بعد عده أبحاث ودراسات وتحول من مسلم إلي ملحد واعتزالي الجميع من أجل تلك الأبحاث وذلك مكتوب بالتفصيل في اختبار منفصل ووقتها أعلنت لزوجتي رغبتي ولم تصدقني لولا مشاهدتها دموعي الحقيقة النابعة من القلب .وفي خلال الثلاث سنوات والسبعة أشهر واثنا عشر يوما تمكنت من ضم ثماني فتيات للإسلام غير ما كان يقوم به والدي من مخططات وأقول أنني قد تمكنت أيضا من إرجاع التسع فتيات الذين أسلموا على يدي وعدد كبير من الذين أسلموا على يد والدي وأصلي حاليا من أجل الباقيات وتصلني أخبار رجوع فتاة تلو الأخرى . وليتمجد اسم
اخوتى فى المسيح ...ألسنا محتاجين كلنا لتوعية اخوتنا وبناتنا ؟؟؟
فى المرات القادمة سنتابع خطف ورجوع باقى الفتيات ..ولكن قبل ان اترككم نريد ان نقترح طرق عملية لحماية بناتنا


----------



## رامبو (26 أكتوبر 2006)

ايه يا بنتي الفلم الهندي الي انتي جايبهولنا ده


----------



## egitto (26 أكتوبر 2006)

رامبو قال:


> ايه يا بنتي الفلم الهندي الي انتي جايبهولنا ده



لا يا روميو دا مش فلم هندي زي ما بتقول ولا حاجة دا فعلاًَ كلام حقيق والواجب عليك ان تشكر مش تتريق دي حاجة الحاجة التانية انا اول مشاركة لي كانت وضع مقال باسم (مزكرات شيطان) وانا مشفت مشاركة الاخت (مسيحية ) ولكن مش مشكلة فهو نفس الموضوع وانا اسف لوضع موضوع متكرر


----------



## el3ashe2 (27 أكتوبر 2006)

على فكرة يا جماعه دى اقاويل بس


----------



## الملك العقرب (31 أكتوبر 2006)

سلام المسيح عليكم 
 فماذا نقول لهذا.ان كان الله معنا فمن علينا    *** ربنا بيتمجد احنا لازم نتعلم ان ملناش غير سلاح واحد الصلاه


----------



## obedience (16 نوفمبر 2006)

مسيحية و افتخر قال:


> مذكرات شيطان:ranting:
> (  الجزء الأول  )
> اعترافات عضو جمعية شرعية سابق قام بأسلمة عدد من الفتيات المسيحيات
> 
> ...


----------



## كوماندو (17 نوفمبر 2006)

obedience قال:


> مسيحية و افتخر قال:
> 
> 
> > مذكرات شيطان:ranting:
> ...


----------



## obedience (17 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم يا أخ *كوماندو *و رحمة الله و بركاته شكرا لك على تعليقك الجميل. أعتقد أنه لابد و أن نوضح و نكشف ألاعيب الضالين المضلين  و نوضحها لمن لا يعملون عقولهم و يتركون غيرهم ليفكر لهم.  علينا أن نعرف الغشاش و الكاذب أن هناك من يقف له بالمرصاد و هذا نوع من درء الشر و  المسدة.  و أنا لم أخسر شيئا و أرجو أن يهدينا الله جميعا.  و جزاك الله خيرا.


----------



## lord12 (18 نوفمبر 2006)

نامي واتغطي كويس
انتوا بتصدقوا الشائعات دي
تحبوا اثبتلكم ان دي مجرد اكاذيب بس عشان يوهموا الناس ان البنات بتتخطف في مصر وان في مصر اضطهاد؟


----------



## maher531 (24 نوفمبر 2006)

أرجو منكي يا أختي أن لا تشعلي فتنة بيننا وبين الاخوة المسيحيين 
أن الكلام الذي تقوليه برعاية منظمات أسرائلية أميركية لخلق الفتنة تحت شعار (فرق تسد)
نحن في سوريا نتعامل مع بعضنا بكل حرية لكل شخص الحرية في ممارسة معتقداته الدينية دون تمييز (أسلام ومسيح بكافة مزاهبهم )
ولاأذكر في يوم أختلف أحد مع الاخر حتى عند عرض صور الدنمارك لم يعتدي أحد على مسيحي بلعكس وقفوا معنا يد واحدة ضد الذين يحاولون تفرقتنا 
لأحظي في العراق مثلا حاولت أميركا أن تفرق بين السنة والشيعة بأرسال عملاء لها يدعون التمسك بدين الشيعة وأخرون سنة
وبدؤا يصدروا فتاوى بتحليل دم الفريق الاخر 
والكثير ممن هم صغار العقول جهلة في حقيقة الدين أنقادو الى الهاوية 
أما أخيرا فأطلب منك أن تطرحي مواضيع تخلق محبة روحية بين خلق الله عز وجل
وشكرا


----------

